# Homemade Permethrin Spray for Ticks/Chiggers - Part 2



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Was looking through the DIY section at another thread that stated how to make your own Permethrin bug spray instead of buying sprays like Permanone or Sawyers Permethrin spray. These sprays use a .5% concentration of Permethrin. The other thread stated that the poster bought a yard bug spray from a home improvement store. Problem is where I live they seem to have quit selling the yard sprays that use Permethrin and have switched to some other chemical. I was at Tractor Supply Company today and found these two items to make my own:

Gordon's Permethrin-10 Livestock and Premise Spray (10% concentration)
http://www.tractorsupply.com/insecticides/gordon-s-reg-permethrin-10-livestock-premise-spray-8-fl-oz--2212873?zoneMarketInfo=2-12&reqUrl=%2Finsecticides%2Fgordon-s-reg-permethrin-10-livestock-premise-spray-8-fl-oz--2212873&langId=-1&storeId=10551&storeCity=city%2C+state&catalogId=10001&storeZip=31088&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd
Tractor Supply Horse Sprayer 36oz
http://www.tractorsupply.com/other-horse-grooming-accessories/horse-sprayer-assortment-5023697

Now to dilute the concentration from 10% to .5% you need to mix 19 parts water to 1 part of concentration. I just use 1.5 ounces of concentration and 28.5 ounces of water. This comes out to 30 ounces with an initial price of only $12.00 after tax vs $16 after tax for 24 ounces of Sawyers at (let's say) Bass Pro. Also you can use this same formula to refill it 4 more times, so that's 5 total bottles (or 150 ounces) for the same $12 vs $100 for the Sawyers equivalent. Tractor Supply also sells a 32 ounce solution for $20 if you want to make gallons for heavy use. I would like to give the other poster credit for his/her thinking outside of the box, but AT is currently running very slow for me and I can't search through the threads. Anyways, hope this can help somebody out with the season just around the corner. Don't know about where y'all live but around here the ticks/chiggers are out of control this year. Also please remember that this spray is only to be used on external clothing/equipment and not to be applied directly to the skin. Enjoy


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been mixing my own permethrin spray for a few years now. I buy permethrin concentrate which is 36% and has no other active ingredients. With it that concentrated a little goes a long way. I also mix up larger batches to use in my big sprayer to treat the yard. Been on the same bottle a couple years now and still have plenty left. Just for clothing treatment the first bottle would probably last a lifetime, the majority of what I've used was for spraying the yard.

This is the stuff I've been using http://www.amazon.com/36-8-Permethrin-Insecticide-Termiticide-Kennels/dp/B003IMO3I2


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Just a comment. I don't think that the mixture is critical. My thinking is that if you spray your clothes twice the .5% spray becomes 1%. Also a light spraying of .5% would only give you the equivalent of .25%.

I also think that some residual spray if left over after washing so there might be some build up after several washing and applications of the spray.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I've been doing this for years and saved me a ton of money off the commercial brands. Haven't had a problem with ticks or chiggers when I've used this. I always spray my clothes down the day before so that they are dry the day I want to where them. Highly recommended!


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

MOvenatic said:


> I've been doing this for years and saved me a ton of money off the commercial brands. Haven't had a problem with ticks or chiggers when I've used this. I always spray my clothes down the day before so that they are dry the day I want to where them. Highly recommended!


Yup. You should always wait till it dries completely before donning your outfit, the liquid acts as a "carrier" as it dries the chemical part typically remains/bonds on the surface.


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

beaverman said:


> I've been mixing my own permethrin spray for a few years now. I buy permethrin concentrate which is 36% and has no other active ingredients. With it that concentrated a little goes a long way. I also mix up larger batches to use in my big sprayer to treat the yard. Been on the same bottle a couple years now and still have plenty left. Just for clothing treatment the first bottle would probably last a lifetime, the majority of what I've used was for spraying the yard.
> 
> This is the stuff I've been using http://www.amazon.com/36-8-Permethrin-Insecticide-Termiticide-Kennels/dp/B003IMO3I2


So how much of this would I use in order to make a bottle of 16 ounces? What would happen to my skin if used full strength on my clothes? Especially if I let it dry.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Newhunter1 said:


> So how much of this would I use in order to make a bottle of 16 ounces? What would happen to my skin if used full strength on my clothes? Especially if I let it dry.


Well to make a .5% solution you would dilute it about 74 parts water to 1 part permethrin so about .2 oz of insecticide to 15.8 oz water for a 16oz bottle. Once its dry it shouldn't do anything to you. The bottle of concentrate has an emulsifying agent in it to suspend into solution when you dilute it. When the water evaporates it leaves behind a residue that is toxic to many insects but not humans. The problem is when its wet the emulsifier could be absorbed through the skin allowing the permethrin to come along for the ride. You always want to make sure its dry before putting it into contact with your skin. The full strength shouldn't do anything to you either but I wouldn't want to be the one to test it. It would just leave more behind and probably take longer to dry due to more emulsifier and less water.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

Insects and humans have different biologies, most "insect" pesticides are geared for that specific biology, but everyone is different so there is no real way to say it won't affect you. If you do have a reaction in may not always be the (AI) active ingredient that causes it. If you read most "labels" it will tell you safe after drying or so many hours after application.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

jim p said:


> Just a comment. I don't think that the mixture is critical. My thinking is that if you spray your clothes twice the .5% spray becomes 1%. Also a light spraying of .5% would only give you the equivalent of .25%.
> 
> I also think that some residual spray if left over after washing so there might be some build up after several washing and applications of the spray.


Only reason I mention .5% is that is what is used in the Sawyers brand and the Repel called Permanone. Maybe you could go up or down a little but I just stayed with what's worked for them as they have probably tested it thoroughly for safety reasons. One other big plus is it is pretty much odorless when it has dried and seems to last through at least 3 washing. Sawyers say up to 6 using the same concentration. I know I spray my boots once in July, Once in September, and then once more in November and have never had a problem with ticks/chiggers at least around my feet/ankles area. I try to re-spray my clothes after every 3 washes and have never seemed to have a problem. One important thing to remember though is this DOES NOT repel Mosquitoes.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

It mostly makes your lips tingle, and sometimes, in spite of why you do it, makes you feel like you have bugs crawling on you. You check and they're not there... But you have to check, or start using less concentrate.


----------



## traperdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I buy the 10% solution from Tractor Supply and add roughly 2 tablespoons (1 oz) to 2 cups (16oz) of water to get concentrations roughly equal (0.625%) to the commercial sprays (0.5%). That should be close enough and safe.


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

you can also do it as a wash. sawyer used to and maybe still does make it. marketed as "military" style. essentially, just mix to same concentration ( 1/2 ounce and dilute to 16 ounces is close enough) and soak your clothes in it. essentially, just thoroughly wetting the material. wring out excess, hang and let dry. any left over could be used, just don't dispose of near a water source with fish. once dry, its bound to the fibers and the fish toxicity isn't a problem. I have done this for backpacking trips to Isle Royale and a boundary waters trip. seems to work very well.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

vnhill1981 said:


> Only reason I mention .5% is that is what is used in the Sawyers brand and the Repel called Permanone. Maybe you could go up or down a little but I just stayed with what's worked for them as they have probably tested it thoroughly for safety reasons. One other big plus is it is pretty much odorless when it has dried and seems to last through at least 3 washing. Sawyers say up to 6 using the same concentration. I know I spray my boots once in July, Once in September, and then once more in November and have never had a problem with ticks/chiggers at least around my feet/ankles area. I try to re-spray my clothes after every 3 washes and have never seemed to have a problem. One important thing to remember though is this DOES NOT repel Mosquitoes.


Just to be clear, Permethrin DOES repel mosquitoes. Worked great for me in the BWCA where they were thick! http://healthcenter.indiana.edu/answers/insect-precautions.shtml


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

OK, looks like I need to hit TSC for a salt block or 3 and a bottle of bug killer  Thanks


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I like it 
Going to try it


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

$16.99 for a 32oz. bottle 
They had a smaller bottle, but I plan to use it around the house also. All this rain, we been seeing a lot more spiders and ants.

Kind of funny I had to give my date of birth to buy it....something about being flammable and kids huffing it :awkward: WTH ???



> Now to dilute the concentration from 10% to .5% you need to mix 19 parts water to 1 part of concentration. I just use 1.5 ounces of concentration and 28.5 ounces of water.


And this is a good mix ???


----------



## jstoll (Jun 1, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Found Part I ........is this the same ratio ? (head hurts, no math today :embara: )
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2337839&highlight=Permethrin+Spray



> Diy permethrin
> 
> *mbusby *
> 
> ...


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Well ??????


I hope so. Deck looked like the ol'lady was throwing me out...lol. 
All my warm weather gear and my daughters was laid out, sprayed down on both sides until dripping wet. Then I hung everything over the hand rails to dry in the sun.

Since I was loaded up with the sprayer, I upped the mix percent per the label and went around the outside of the house, basement windows, ETC. for the ants and spiders we been starting to see due to the rain we been getting.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

The stuff works great. Can be used on plants to kill mites etc.... You can also put it on your dogs to kill ticks, vet approved. Just lightly spray the dogs avoiding face and they will be good to go, do not rub it in and do not put on cats. Most equine shops sell "Bronco" for use on livestock and dogs. It is a 5% solution, but I also just make my own from TSC.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I'm in for this one also!


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

Tags


----------

